# Massey Ferguson 20C Industrial



## rocky226 (Mar 27, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to get a good service manual for this tractor? It is a 1977 MF-20C. I am having trouble with the three point lift. It won't do anything the fluid is good and full. Possibly find out where to get the information to rebuilding the pump. I am lost any help would be greatly appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

A lot of dealers have IT manuals for the brand of tractor they sell.

I don't know of an internet source that is better than any other. 

Check some of these places.
http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor-manuals.html

http://www.tractor-repair-manuals.com/

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/DisplayCategory_10551_10001_140506_14403__|14403

 Al


----------



## rocky226 (Mar 27, 2009)

I appreciate the help. I have already tried all of those sites and couldn't find the Industrial MF-20C. Does anyone know what other Massey tractor would have the same hydraulic lift system? Maybe a 245??? Thanks.


----------

